# Solved: Windows Media



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Will Windows Media work with Linux? I have several programs including YouTube that I follow. Does Linux support this? It was suggested to me to use Linux 13 but I didn't think to ask about this until got into reading all the info posted here. Thanks so much for all your input, really insightful and gives me hope but I am now considering trying to do the dual boot so i can utilize my winmedia and games. I'm assuming Linux comes with its own word processor, notepad, etc. Guess I need to read some more but was up all night reading and suffering blurred vision now. 

God Bless you Guys! You've really done your homework!

Sharron


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
I'm using Linux right now (Crunchbang Linux) and watching YouTube on another open tab with no problems. 
When you say 'Linux 13' do you mean Ubuntu13.10?
The most stable version of Ubuntu is the 'long term support' (LTS) version 12.04 which is supported 'til Apr 2017 - other 'interim versions' have shorter support cycles. !3.10 is supported only 'til July 2014:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases

Hope that helps?
Richard.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

YouTube is something that runs in your Internet Browser.

Nearly ALL versions of Linux have a browser.
Also they nearly all have the equivalent to Windows Media player that you can install if there isn't one already there.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you so much Dave, that's one thing I can cross off my list. Next is to learn about partitioning. I am more and more wanting to do a dual boot but not sure if my machine will support it. I've been reading and reading but am still confused about partitioning. I get it that Linux will partition what it needs but am unsure about xp.

Blessings

Sharron


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What Linux distribution (operating system based on the Linux kernel) are you considering?

Pretty much any will run as a "Live CD" and that is the first way you should try. You can find out if the computer and distribution like each other, and if you like (or at least don't immediately hate) it.

If you try Ubuntu or one of its many family members you can install it using Wubi in XP. This effectively gives you a dual boot, but doesn't require you to do any partitioning and can be removed the same way any other XP program is removed.

Then, if desired, you can learn a bit about partitioning and install your Linux distribution as a real dual boot.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

that is the best news I've heard since I started looking into this! I will try this out this afternoon!


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

I am considering Linux Mint 15 with Cinnamon


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Is this a CD I can burn?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, "Live CD" has to be put in quotes these days. In the beginning, and not long ago, a CD was necessary and sufficient for a bootable Linux distribution. You boot from the CD and can install or you can just run from the CD w/o installing.

But now many computers can boot from a USB flash drive, so a "Live CD" can actually be a "Live USB flash drive."

And, many distributions (pretty sure this includes Linux Mint 15) require a bootable DVD because a CD is no longer big enough. So, a "Live CD" is often really a "Live DVD."

The procedure is to download the Linux Mint 15 .iso file. Then double click on the .iso file. If Windows does not know what to do with that file, download and install ISO Recorder or a similar utility. Then double click the .iso again and this time you should be able to create a bootable DVD (or CD in some cases).


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Some can be installed direct from the ISO (which is the way I do it with Puppy Linux), but 
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ for quite a choice.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

OK, I read farther down in the instructions and it says that 15 needs "The 32-bit ISOs of Linux Mint 15 use a PAE kernel. If your processor is not compatible with PAE please use Linux Mint 13 Maya LTS instead. Linux Mint 13 is supported until 2017." I know I went through this with my previous problems when askey first suggested Linux. I will have to go through those old logs and see but I think it is compatible.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Somehow I got two separate threads going on. I would like to continue with you if that is ok.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

OK, I do have both PAE and NX


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

OK I'm going to have to either get a decoder which is what I prefer so I can use my dvd player or else a stick. Seeing as how I am on a fixed income that will have to wait until the 3rd and that is calling it awful close. At least it will give me more time to research the different programs. So many have come to light!

Will get back with you, I know you guys are awfully busy and I feel like I'm taking too much of your time right now.

Blessings

Sharron


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> OK I'm going to have to either get a decoder which is what I prefer so I can use my dvd player or else a stick.


I still don't understand for what you need a "decoder." Or what it is. To create a bootable DVD (or CD) all you need is Windows and, possibly, ISO Recorder (to which I gave a link in post # 9) or similar.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

If she doesn't have a CD/DVD writer (which I think is what that DECODER is) then the writing software is irrelevant.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

When I try to play a dvd I get an error msg stating that I don't have the required decoder "Windows Media Player cannot play the DVD because a compatible DVD decoder is not installed on your computer." That is the exact msg. I'd never heard of the blamed thing either!LOL Of course I wouldn't have if you haven't. But like I said earlier the dvd worked when I dwnloaded VLCapp but I had probs with adware so had to delete it.

Anyway now I am trying to find ISO files like you said. I can't even find a download for anything except Linux 16 either. I really want the Linux 13 because it is supported until 2017. All the rest of them are only supported for 6 months most of which have ended already.13 is also a Ubuntu program does that mean I can install with the Wubi?

Guess I'm up for awhile, gonna go put on a pot of coffee. Sweet dreams all!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

OK that decoder being referred to is because the DVD that you were trying to play was either "protected" by digital rights or just happened to have been written using a CODEC that is not there by default in Windows Media Player.
VLC, as you stated, does tend to have a lot more CODECs built into it. You should NOT have got loads of Adware from VLC as it is a well respected and widely used program. I use It instead of WMP (Windows Media Player) It is also available in Linux

We still need to know if your CD/DVD hardware is capable of WRITING a CD/DVD.

Go to
Start->All Programs->Accessories->System Tools->System Information and it should open a Window.
Click on the + by components and it should expand it to show your devices.
Under there there will be a CD or DVD listed. Click on it and tell us what it says in the right hand pane.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Drive	E:
Description	CD-ROM Drive
Media Loaded	Yes
Media Type	CD-ROM
Name	HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H40N
Manufacturer	(Standard CD-ROM drives)
Status	OK
Transfer Rate	Not Available
SCSI Target ID	0
PNP Device ID	IDE\CDROMHL-DT-ST_DVDRAM_GSA-H40N________________RG01____\304D373054363535323520362020202020202020
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2108), 61.50 KB (62,976 bytes), 8/4/2004 12:59 AM)

I found another download for VLC and it was a good download, no probs


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

What time is it there? I slept about 4 hours, been up since 2 am, now 7:09 am. My daughter has to be in court at 9:30 and I have to take her. Groan...

It seems the prob with VLC I first downloaded someone added stuff to it. It states that it really is freeware and you can make changes if you wish. Really glad you are familiar with it, I've read so much tonight that my mind is overloaded!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

That drive DOES support writing, so the only thing you might need to buy is writeable CD/DVDs or a USB stick.
None of these are expensive.and should only cost a few dollars.

Go back to TerryNet's comments.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

I already bought cd and dvd-r, also have dvd+RW


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

I followed Terry's instructions and downloaded the ISO Recorder, then double-clicked the iso (although it has torrent after the iso) and windows wanted toknow what to open it with so I went into the iso recorder and there are several options there...1029, 1031, 1033, 1034, 1036, 1040,1046 all of which are in folders, then there's FS Mgr.dll, ImapiHelper.exe and ISO Recorder.dll.

I tried the ImapiHelper.exe because it was the only executable file but nothing happened.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

That iso recorder is a program that you install. Once you have done that you start the program, click on the menu item File->Open and point it at the ISO file for the Linux you downloaded. But read below

What is the size of the ISO file? It should be over 100Mb. If it is smaller than that, it is probably a torrent feeder file, that would actually download the ISO file. In any case what is the FULL name of the file?
I strongly suggest that you steer away from using torrent downloads. Yes I know that many Linux stuff is distributed that way quite legally, but the rules of THIS forum forbid any help with torrents. You should be able to download an ISO file directly.
What versioin of Linux did you want and we'll find a "safe" link to the ISO for you download.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

It is a torrent file 36 kb.

I want Linux Mint13

Thank you


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

linuxmint-13-mate-dvd-32 bit.iso.torrent is the full name and yes I think I want the mate they claim that it has a good desktop

Don't know what I'd do without you guys!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try http://mirror.umd.edu/linuxmint/images/stable/13/
and click the one you want.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

I have 2 versions of iso recorder on puter and they both want to know (when I try to open them) if I want to repair or remove them). I'm about ready to try Wubi


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Is LinuxMint 13 considered part of the ubuntu family? I think I read somewhere that it was but I've read so much now my mind is scrambled! Oh and the last post I meant 2 copies but somehow I lost the Alex Feinman file. Maybe when I uninstalled Vuze or something...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Those are the ISO Recorder install programs. Do a repair with one and delete the other.
Then you start ISO recorder itself from the start menu.

There are two versions of Mint. One is based on Ubuntu, the other is based on Debian.
I don't use Mint so I don't follow it.
I use Puppy Linux.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> OK, "Live CD" has to be put in quotes these days. In the beginning, and not long ago, a CD was necessary and sufficient for a bootable Linux distribution. You boot from the CD and can install or you can just run from the CD w/o installing.
> 
> But now many computers can boot from a USB flash drive, so a "Live CD" can actually be a "Live USB flash drive."
> 
> ...


I am having all sorts of probs with iso recorder. I finally got it to install but all the files are .dll except for one .exe and that is ImapiHelper.exe. I click on that and nothing happens unless it is happening in some remote corner of my puter LOL I decided to go with LinuxMint 13 as it is supported until 2017 and the rest of them support has mostly ended except for the latest release which ends in 6 months. I'm now trying to figure out how to use VLC to burn the dvd but am about to go with Wubi


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Iso recorder is not on start menu. I tried run and typed in iso recorder with no luck.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Puppy Linux is that on a partition? Will it work to support xp?


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry I will search the site for info on Puppy. Think my frustration is showing through.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Double click on the .iso. If you have ISO Recorder installed it will launch.

If you put Wubi and the .iso in the same folder and run Wubi I'm pretty sure it will install w/o needing the DVD. At least, that's the way I remember doing it about 5 years ago.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

I have to take my daughter to doctor today. Will probably be gone most of day. Still trying. The iso did launch the recorder but then it couldn't write to dvd.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

My internet has been offline, just got back on. I did purchase a flash drive 4 G's. Now I am going to refresh my mind so I don't mess this up.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Terry, I found the post you did about Ubuntu being burned on a USB stick. (How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows) Does that work for Linux 13 as well?


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Double click on the .iso. If you have ISO Recorder installed it will launch.
> 
> If you put Wubi and the .iso in the same folder and run Wubi I'm pretty sure it will install w/o needing the DVD. At least, that's the way I remember doing it about 5 years ago.


Hi Terry

I did the double click and recorder did install, however when trying to use the USB the recorder can't recognize F: drive. I even copied recorder and Linux 13 file to F: and installed the recorder there but it still won't open the Linux file. Still tries to use E: drive.

If using Wubi should I do it on the flash drive?

Thanks

Sharron


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that anything that works for Ubuntu will work for Linux Mint.

I think that ISO Recorder only works with optical (DVD and CD) drives.

If you are going to install using Wubi, and it still works as it used to, just put Wubi and the .iso in the same folder. That could be a USB flash drive, but it will be slower than if the folder is on the hard drive.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

I tried in flash drive and Wubi installed Ubuntu 12.04. I went to C: and created a folder just for Wubi and the iso (linuxMint 13) and Wubi still wants to create Ubuntu. I went to Ubuntu and could not find how to open it or install it. No .exe files so I uninstalled it and tried the iso with Wubi again with no luck. Need to find a Wubi Guidebook? I couldn't get VLC to burn a dvd either.

Think I'll rest a bit and see if my mind works better

later


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> and Wubi still wants to create Ubuntu.


I don't remember the exact process or terminology used. As I recall it first asks for the size of virtual hard drive to create (use the suggested amount if possible) and then installs. After it is installed you Restart and you should get the "dual boot" menu giving you the choice of booting to Windows or Ubuntu (in your case actually Linux Mint 13).


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> I don't remember the exact process or terminology used. As I recall it first asks for the size of virtual hard drive to create (use the suggested amount if possible) and then installs. After it is installed you Restart and you should get the "dual boot" menu giving you the choice of booting to Windows or Ubuntu (in your case actually Linux Mint 13).


How do I find the info on virtual hard drive size? As I recall it wouldn't let me into any drive or folder...just C:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm sorry, but have I mentioned that I last used Wubi years ago? Exactly what does it request or exactly what error messages? Perhaps I was wrong about it working with Linux Mint 13.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> I'm sorry, but have I mentioned that I last used Wubi years ago? Exactly what does it request or exactly what error messages? Perhaps I was wrong about it working with Linux Mint 13.


I had to remove the usb stick because there is a copy of Wubi on it. I then went to the Linux folder I created on C. Clicked on Wubi.exe and a window opened ...

You are about to install Ubuntu 12.04

C: (30 GB Free)
Install Size 17 GB

Desktop Environment Ubuntu

Language English
Username owner

and then it asks for a password

Does ubuntu 12.04 need to be installed to run Linuxmint 13?


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

I need to defrag my drive. be back soon


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> You are about to install Ubuntu 12.04


I guess that means that it will only install Ubuntu 12.04 (or nothing if that is not available), or that it will install whatever the .iso is but assumes that it is Ubuntu 12.04.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This indicates that I was wrong about the same Wubi working for Ubuntu and Mint: Is there Wubi like installer for Linux Mint?. Sorry for the false lead.

This may be better: How to install Ubuntu/Linux Mint upon Windows using Wubi/Mint4Win?.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Requirements

A PC with Windows Vista/Windows 7. The program is known to have some issues with Windows XP.
Ubuntu/Linux Mint ISO. Download Ubuntu from here. Download Linux Mint from here
Free 20GB disk space in any one of your Windows Partitions

Do you know what kind of issues with xp it might have? Should I uninstall the iso and recorder as well as the Wubi I already have installed before I begin? How do I find out if I have 20 G free in windows partitions...I don't even know where or what the partitions are


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

to be such a pain!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I fear I have been more of a hindrance than a help here. 

Your main Windows partition is what Microsoft calls the "C drive." Start - My Computer - under Hard Disk Drives right click on Local Disk (C: ) - Properties. That will tell you the total (Capacity) and used and free space. [Note that the "C: drive" may have a name other than "Local Disk."]

If you have other (probably for data) partitions ("drives") on the hard disk you can also determine their space usage as above.

You haven't installed the .iso; just downloaded it, right?

The ISO Recorder takes almost no space so keep it installed in case you ever want to use it again.

You may as well uninstall Wubi.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> I fear I have been more of a hindrance than a help here.
> 
> Your main Windows partition is what Microsoft calls the "C drive." Start - My Computer - under Hard Disk Drives right click on Local Disk (C: ) - Properties. That will tell you the total (Capacity) and used and free space. [Note that the "C: drive" may have a name other than "Local Disk."]
> 
> ...


right on the .iso and thanks for the plain speak on partitions! I looked it up last night and left confused! 24.9 G free space, suggesting I need to cleanup and compress. Will do that this am.

Thanks! (and no you haven't been a hindrance....


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Idid it yesterday b4 defrag but evidently not enough! Now have 29.4 free space. I'm going to miss xp not to mention Wi9ndows. My daughter has Vista on laptop and I don'like it!Guess I need to ck and see if I need to defrag again (groan)

Hope you have a great day! See u in a bit...


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Now have 42% free space


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

oops...42% defragged, 29.6 free space


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

http://free-codecs.com

This is the place that some of my research said to go to download a decoder, but they have just gobs of items. I downloaded the Windows xp video decoder checkup utility and it states that there are no mpeg 2 decoders installed on this computer.I know the linux website offers dvds but they are all torrent (I think). I checked out UMD as well but didn't find any dvds. Do all video decoders burn dvds? I saw some burner programs, I can't find how to burn dds in vlc either. Is there another forum I should go to for this?

Blessings

Sharron


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

1002richards said:


> Hi,
> I'm using Linux right now (Crunchbang Linux) and watching YouTube on another open tab with no problems.
> When you say 'Linux 13' do you mean Ubuntu13.10?
> The most stable version of Ubuntu is the 'long term support' (LTS) version 12.04 which is supported 'til Apr 2017 - other 'interim versions' have shorter support cycles. !3.10 is supported only 'til July 2014:
> ...


That's Linuxmint 13 with Mate desktop also known as Maya and is supported till April 2017. The Mate desktop is supposed to be great to work with. It is related to Ubuntu. I don't really know much about Ubuntu, will check out your link. I am having problems with making a dvd. Windows media player and it seems VLC neither have the capability of burning dvds. I get error msg in WMP stating I don't have the decoder so now I am trying to find one . WMP can burn CDs

Thanks for your comment

Sharron


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

I downloaded ImgBurn and it took me about 4 tries but I got bootable version of Linux burnt to a DVD-RW finally! Now I need a rest and then go back to Linux to see how to install it. <sigh>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I suggest that the first time you boot to the Linux Mint DVD just test it without installing. The choice will probably be "just try it" or "just run it" or something like that. That way you can see if it is really to your liking.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh God...I can't figure out which file to click open...

it has folders disk, boot, casper, install, isolinux, preseed, autorun.inf, md5sum.txt ( which makes no sense to me!, and mint-twin.exe 

If I had to guess I'd guess mint-twin but I can't find it in the guide...not that I've read it that carefully.

I don't even know what program to use for it. I sure wish the iso recorder would have worked. I even uninstalled it or deleted I forget now and reinstalled it. But I have been having some problems with my computer. for some reason I go to open a file and the window which shows the folders, etc just disappears, the files, etc that is. I have to click it open again. 

Oh well, I am tired as all get out

Later


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I can't figure out which file to click open...
> 
> it has folders disk, boot, casper, install, isolinux, preseed, autorun.inf, md5sum.txt ( which makes no sense to me!, and mint-twin.exe


What are you doing? The above makes me think that you are booted to Windows and looking at the DVD. You need to boot to the DVD. Make sure the optical (DVD/CD) drive is in the boot list before the hard drive, insert the DVD, power on or restart the computer to boot to the Linux Mint 13 (assuming you did successfully create a bootable DVD).


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> What are you doing? The above makes me think that you are booted to Windows and looking at the DVD. You need to boot to the DVD. Make sure the optical (DVD/CD) drive is in the boot list before the hard drive, insert the DVD, power on or restart the computer to boot to the Linux Mint 13 (assuming you did successfully create a bootable DVD).


I accidentally booted, forgot the disk was in and shut down puter when it restarted Linux came up but nothing but a black screen after opening theme then msg to remove disk and hit enter. (I had hit boot and then grub before I shut it down with no results) Then the disk didn't want to eject. Finally got that out and rebooted.

Everything going really slow so I ran MBAM and there were all kinds of adware and programs installed that I didn't even know of. Went to control panel and uninstalled them. Might need to go to forum Malware removal if this keeps up.

Sharron


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sharron, I'm sorry but I don't understand the Linux part. Did you try to install it? Try to run as a "Live CD"? Does "opening theme" mean it booted to the desktop, or just started reading the DVD to get ready to ask whether you wanted to run, install, troubleshoot, or whatever?


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Sharron, I'm sorry but I don't understand the Linux part. Did you try to install it? Try to run as a "Live CD"? Does "opening theme" mean it booted to the desktop, or just started reading the DVD to get ready to ask whether you wanted to run, install, troubleshoot, or whatever?


I didn't try to install it. I thought if I just opened the boot file that I would be taken to the options to run or install and it got hung up there when I ran .grub (the only file under boot). It evidently does boot (imgburn) even said it was a bootable DVD. Ran as "Live CD". "Opening theme" Like the opening screen for Windows except it said "LinuxMint" and that was all that was on that screen then it just turned black and stayed that way for a couple of minutes before telling me to remove the disk and press enter. I had trouble getting disk out so I rebooted and when computer rebooted I noticed that it was in "boot from CD" mode and it went to Linux once more. I then fiddled with disk drawer and finally managed to get it out.

Since then I've just been working on getting all the adware off. I hope that answers your questions


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry Terry I had to take my daughter to the doctor yesterday and they had to admit her. I didn't get home until 4 am. Did u understand my last post?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your daughter. Hope she gets well and "escapes" soon.

You answered my questions. But I don't have anything to add.


----------



## Sboutte (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm so tired after yesterday my mind isn't working to well. Thin I'll lay off a couplef days to rest up. But will the Linux insall really create its own partition and do i need to do anything to prepare like check the hard drive for space or whatever?

Later and hae a good one!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It should ask/advise you about its needs.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Ran as "Live CD". "Opening theme" Like the opening screen for Windows except it said "LinuxMint" and that was all that was on that screen then it just turned black and stayed that way for a couple of minutes before telling me to remove the disk and press enter.


That sounds to me that there is a problem with the DVD or else your computer and Linux Mint 13 are not compatible. Suggest that you end this thread and start a new one with a title something like "Problem booting Linux Mint 13."


----------

